# New Microfire HID flashlight called " Terminator "



## David_G (May 10, 2007)

I would like to show you the new Terminator which is a 10 W Mini HID flashlight avaible with rechargeable battery pack or running on 3 CR123A cells. I wrote about this new version before, finally here it is!

Before I write down the technical details here some pictures:




































​ Now the technical details:

T500
Non-rechargeable tactical 10W HID flashlight

Feature: High intensity discharge lamp
Working voltage range: 6.3 - 9.0V
Battery: CR123A Battery x 3
Output / Runtime: 500 lumen max @ 50 minutes
Construction: Aircraft grade aluminum CNC machined, hard anodised finish, O-ring sealed, high transparency optical lens
Switch: Tactical button switch
Housing diameter: 25.4mm
Bezel diameter: 45mm
Tail cap diameter: 38mm
Length: 206mm
Weight including battery: 280g approximately
Water resistant: Splash proof
Package: Gift box

Optional accessories: 
A. T1 - holster;
B. GF-gun cable switch tailcap;
C. M-Red filter, 600nm;
D. M-IR filter, 850nm;
E. M-UV filter, 365nm.


T500R
Rechargeable tactical 10W HID flashlight

Feature: High intensity discharge lamp
Working voltage range: 6.3 - 9.0V
Battery: Li-ion 150A Rechargeable battery x 2
Charger: C2 fast AC Charger, 3 hrs
Output / Runtime: 450 lumen @ 45 minutes
Construction: Aircraft grade aluminum CNC machined, hard anodised finish, O-ring sealed, high transparency optical lens
Switch: Tactical button switch
Housing diameter: 25.4mm
Bezel diameter: 45mm
Tail cap diameter: 38mm
Length: 206mm
Weight including battery: 300g approximately
Water resistant: Splash proof
Package: Gift box

Optional accessories: 
A. T1 - holster;
B. GF-gun cable switch tailcap;
C. M-Red filter, 600nm;
D. M-IR filter, 850nm;
E. M-UV filter, 365nm;
F. D2 12V DC charger.



The light is very new, it had been released some days ago. So I had no chance to take a look at it by myself but I am visiting Microfire and also order the light for resell. But more about that in the dealing section where it belongs to. I will make some beamshots and comparsions with the other Microfire lights and also a video showing the startup. Maybe I can also organize a passaround when there is enough interest


David


----------



## cy (May 10, 2007)

hmmm... looks interesting. with trigger switch option, is this HID an instant on light?


----------



## David_G (May 10, 2007)

I am not sure about that but I think it is not an instant on. It looks like the Terminator uses the same bulb like the K500X from Microfire and this bulb comes from WA. I will come back with more information when I get news from Microfire or have the chance to run one light by myself

David


----------



## petersmith6 (May 10, 2007)

ok,high output HID small reflector...whats the point? 45 to 50 min run time?i woud love one but when i work 8 hour night shifts it could of used 168 lithions 2 hour run time


----------



## CLHC (May 10, 2007)

Interesting looking HID torcher here. Hmmm. . .


----------



## LED61 (May 10, 2007)

Very close resemblance to a Wolfeyes Rattlesnake in an HID version. About same size and shape.


----------



## David_G (Jun 4, 2007)

I visited Microfire a week ago and had the chance to test the Terminator for a while. It is using a US WA bulb with 10W but the ballast is designed by Microfire. They told me that it needs about 10 seconds before switched on and off again, the ballast will take hot restarts but it is not good to the bulb to switch it on and off faster.

They showed me a version in natural HA which is very interesting and even more scratch resist than the black version. 

If there is enough interest I can start a pass arround with one light in 4 weeks, please write down your interest here in that thread

David


----------



## cy (Jun 4, 2007)

here's a thread on Microfire HID K200R switch and ballast failures.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=165914

any chance you could help these folks get their Microfire HID light fixed?


----------



## David_G (Jun 5, 2007)

I left my feedback in that thread

David


----------



## Nekolf (Jul 9, 2007)

Is there anybody who has info of T500(R)?
T500 black, T500R black, T500 HA-3, T500R HA-3...Are there four kinds of these?


David,

MicroFire website says 30min of runtime at T500, 50min of runtime at T500R.
Which is correct specifications?

Thanks.


----------



## waTom (Aug 8, 2007)

On their website, Microfire also have a T502(R) HID listed. a bit larger than the T500 but you can feed it with 2 18650 or 4 CR123A.

Looks quite interesting depending on the price


----------



## kboy25 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think the fenix store is selling these now too!
but these are out of my price range...maybe one day


----------



## Nekolf (Aug 9, 2007)

Aaaaaaah......I got a T500R just a week ago......

I am also interested in T503(R) on their website.
It seems to be a little smaller than T500R or WolfEyes Boxer 10w/123x.
I like a smaller HID light.


----------

